# STEROIDS FORUM > PCT (POST CYCLE THERAPY) >  Masteron with pct?

## tuppy55

Ok so i have been reading about Masteron and it stops estrogen or to some degree to what i understand but as i said im not sure...

Reason i'm asking a buddy of mine in the gym has done this cycle:

(12weeks)
Test400: 1mg every 5 days
Arimidex : 0.5mg EOD

He has told me After the 12 weeks of test he is going to use masteron for 4 weeks. 100mg E3D and then after the 4 weeks he is going to start pct day after masteron?

My question is PCT day after Masteron? 
Masteron after the 12 weeks of test ok?
When Should he start his Clomid?

PCT is: 300mg on day 1
then use 100mg for the next 10 days
followed by 50mg for 10 days

----------


## gym_junki

Pct 4 weeks after mast that's wrong and 300mg for pct of what??? Your mate needs help

----------


## tuppy55

Sorry PCT is clomid. and i didn't mean 4 weeks after the mast. I believe it is mast E so PCT should be 2weeks after the mast? And yeah from what i read if anything he should have used the masteron during the final weeks of test?

----------


## gym_junki

Masteron does not convert to estrogen and in some cases it has been used along side nolvadex to combact breast cancer so I think this is where ur mate is loosing it, masteron is a short ester so pct would have to start 3 days after last shot. 300mg of clomid that would drive me insane you shouldn't need to go over 100mg per week the highest iv seen was 150 and that was an over kill.

----------


## gym_junki

100mg per day.. Sorry

----------


## tuppy55

So run masteron at the end of the cycle like he has said? and the clomid is over dosed?
What dosage would you recommend i see you said 100mg ED But for how long and maybe taper it down?
Prehaps:
100mg week1
50mg week 2
50mg week 3?

----------


## gym_junki

Depends on what compounds you use and how long your cycle goes for!
Whats your cycle going to look like??

----------


## tuppy55

As i said my buddy is currently doing:

12 week cycle of Test 400: 1ml every 5 days
Arimidex 0.5mg EOD

Masteron Week 12 - 16? 100mg E3D?

PCT 3 days after las shot of masteron at what mg

----------


## gym_junki

Pct 3 days after last shot 
Clomid 100 50 25 25
Nolvadex 40 40 20 20

----------


## tuppy55

So is that 100 week 1 
50 week 2
25 week 3
25 week 4?

thanks bro

----------


## gym_junki

100 per day for the first week 50 per day for second week and so on.. 
No prob

----------

